# Official Forza Horizon thread! (Fall 2012)



## HighGain510 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well rather than all of us continuing to post about Horizon in the Forza 4 megathread, figured Horizon deserves it's own thread now that it's being released today!  Here we go!


----------



## GazPots (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine's in the mail, that's about as much as i can contribute to this thread.


----------



## Joose (Oct 24, 2012)

Adore it. So much fun!













Really diggin' multiplayer's level-up reward system. Slot machine style. I've had everything from 5,500 credits to a Koenigsegg CCX-R. Friend got a Mclaren F1 GT earlier, pretty sure he sold it for 2 mil.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 24, 2012)

Noice!!! I'm going to put in a little more single player time and then jump on multiplayer this weekend since I will have the house to myself!  I found the BMW M1 Barn Find last night!  Think I will explore the map first and try to find the rest tonight.


----------



## Bekanor (Oct 24, 2012)

Got home to find it in my mailbox this afternoon. I had to stop playing to eat dinner after getting the cuda barn find. I have the same love/hate for it as I did for forza 4 so that must mean it's awesome.


----------



## Joose (Oct 24, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> Got home to find it in my mailbox this afternoon. I had to stop playing to eat dinner after getting the cuda barn find. I have the same love/hate for it as I did for forza 4 so that must mean it's awesome.



I was so happy to find the Cuda! So far I have that, Aston DB5, BMW M1, Mercedes 300SL and the Bugatti EB110 SS. 4 to go!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 24, 2012)

Joose said:


> I was so happy to find the Cuda! So far I have that, Aston DB5, BMW M1, Mercedes 300SL and the Bugatti EB110 SS. 4 to go!



I am hoping to have all of them by tonight!  I was seriously miffed that my copy didn't arrive until 6:30pm since I go into work early, I can't afford to stay up crazy late playing these days!   I'll be hitting it hard tonight though!


----------



## GazPots (Oct 24, 2012)

Yo folks, spoilers on the barn finds for those who don't want to know.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 24, 2012)

You should only come back to the thread after you've driven the map then!   It's not really a spoiler unless you haven't checked for the full vehicle list that Forza has already provided and it's been posted all over the place.  I wouldn't be checking the Horizon thread the week it came up if you're trying to remain spoiler-free though, folks are likely going to want to talk about cool stuff they're finding in the game! 

This was a full list compiled by a user on the Forza Forum, I'll spoiler it since I'm nice. 



Spoiler



List of 127 cars in Forza Horizon 
1968 Abarth 500 esseesse
2010 Abarth 500 esseesse
2007 Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione
2012 Ascari KZ1R
2010 Aston Martin One - 77
2011 Aston Martin V12 Zagato (Villa d'Este)
2011 Audi R8 GT
2006 Audi RS 4
1983 Audi Sport quattro
2010 Audi TT RS Coupe
2012 Bentley Continental GT
2011 BMW 1 Series M Coupe
1973 BMW 2002 Turbo
1991 BMW M3 E30
2008 BMW M3 E92
2012 BMW M5 F10
2013 BMW M6 Coupe
2012 BMW Z4 sDrive28i
2011 Bugatti Veyron Super Sport
2011 Cadillac CTS-V Coupe
1969 Chevrolet Camaro SS Coupe
2012 Chevrolet Camaro ZL1
1967 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray 427 (C2)
2010 Chevrolet Corvette Grand Sport Convertible
2009 Chevrolet Corvette ZR1
1964 Chevrolet Impala SS 409
2011 Citroen DS3 Racing
2012 Dodge Challenger SRT8 392
1969 Dodge Charger R/T
2012 Dodge Charger SRT8
2012 Eagle Speedster
1957 Ferrari 250 California
1962 Ferrari 250 GTO
2007 Ferrari 430 Scuderia
2011 Ferrari 458 Spider
2010 Ferrari 599XX
2009 Ferrari California
2002 Ferrari Enzo Ferrari
1995 Ferrari F355 Challenge
1987 Ferrari F40
1989 Ferrari F40 Competizione
1995 Ferrari F50
1996 Ferrari F50 GT
2011 Ferrari FF
2005 Ferrari FXX
1984 Ferrari GTO
2011 Ford F-150 SVT Raptor
2010 Ford Focus RS500
2013 Ford Focus ST
2005 Ford GT
1966 Ford GT40 MKII
1970 Ford Mustang Boss 429
1985 Ford RS200 Evolution
2013 Ford Shelby GT500
1987 Ford Sierra Cosworth RS500
2009 Gumpert Apollo S
2012 Hennessey Venom GT
2004 Honda Civic Type-R
2002 Honda Integra Type-R
2005 Honda NSX-R GT
2003 Honda S2000
2013 Hyundai Genesis Coupe
2012 Inifiniti IPL G Coupe
1961 Jaguar E-type S1
2012 Jaguar XKR-S
2012 Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT8
2009 Koenigsegg CCX-R Edition
2012 Lamborghini Aventador LP700-4
1988 Lamborghini Countach LP5000 QV
1997 Lamborghini Diablo SV
2011 Lamborghini Gallardo LP570-4 Superleggera
1967 Lamborghini Miura P400
2010 Lamborghini Murcielago LP670-4 SV
2009 Lamborghini Reventon Roadster
1992 Lancia Delta Integrale EVO
1985 Lancia Delta S4
1974 Lancia Stratos HF Stradale
2012 Land Rover Range Rover Supercharged
2009 Lexus IS F
2010 Lexus LF-A
2009 Lotus 2-Eleven
2011 Lotus Evora S
2006 Lotus Exige Cup 240
2010 Maserati GranTurismo S
2008 Maserati MC12 Versione Corsa
1994 Mazda MX-5 Miata (Gen 1)
1997 Mazda RX-7 (FD)
2004 Mazda RX-8 Mazdaspeed
1997 McLaren F1 GT
2011 McLaren MP4-12C
2012 Mercedes C63 AMG Black Series
2009 Mercedes ML 63 AMG
2012 Mercedes S65 AMG
2009 Mercedes SL 65 AMG Black Series
1965 MINI Cooper S
2011 MINI Cooper S
1999 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VI GSR
2008 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X GSR
1969 Nissan Fairlady Z 432
2012 Nissan GT-R Black Edition
2000 Nissan Silvia Spec-R (S15)
1971 Nissan Skyline 2000GT-R
2002 Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec II (R34)
2010 Noble M600
2010 Pagani Zonda R
1984 Peugeot 205 Turbo 16
1977 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am
1969 Pontiac GTO Judge
2011 Radical SR8 RX
1987 RUF CTR Yellowbird
2011 RUF RGT-8
2004 Saleen S7
2013 Scion FR-S
2010 SSC Ultimate Aero
1998 Subaru Impreza 22B STi
2011 Subaru WRX STI
1985 Toyota Sprinter Trueno GT Apex
1998 Toyota Supra RZ
2005 TVR Sagaris
2012 Ultima GTR
2013 Viper GTS
2010 Viper SRT10 ACR-X
1967 Volkswagen Beetle
1995 Volkswagen Corrado VR6
1992 Volkswagen Golf GTi 16v Mk2
1984 Volkswagen Rabbit GTi
2011 Volkswagen Scirocco R


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 24, 2012)

Joose said:


> Friend got a Mclaren F1 GT earlier, pretty sure he sold it for 2 mil.



Meant to ask about this, is there an auction house in Horizon or do you mean he sold it back to the game?  I haven't even clicked on the Multiplayer option yet.


----------



## GazPots (Oct 24, 2012)

I haven't even got my disc yet. 


Also spoiler tags!! Awesome.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 24, 2012)

GazPots said:


> I haven't even got my disc yet.
> 
> 
> Also spoiler tags!! Awesome.



Ah yeah isn't the EU release this Friday or something?  That's alright, I pay EXTRA for Amazon Prime so I get release date delivery.... and the fucking UPS guy didn't get his bitch ass to my house until 6:30pm!  It seems like whenever I don't give a shit about a package coming it shows up at like 10am but on a day where I'm anxious about a guitar or a game, UPS knows, and will undoubtedly fuck with me and not deliver until way past "standard" delivery hours.  At least it wasn't 8pm like it has been a few times recently... love that garbage!


----------



## Bekanor (Oct 24, 2012)

With the 3 tokens I got for buying the collector's edition I treated myself to the 2012 Aston Virage, and then put 20 grand in it to push it to the top of A class. 

I think it's going to be my main free roam car, and when things get a bit too competitive for it I'll swap the engine for the One-77 V12 and push it into R3. 

Also I made the Saleen Raptor fly. So hard to keep attached to the road.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 24, 2012)

I forgot about some money I had in my paypal account, needless to say this game is on it's way to me!


----------



## Joose (Oct 24, 2012)

Man, I've already treated myself to too many new (mostly matte black, lol) cars today and yesterday. Ferrari 458 Spider (my 3 tokens purchase), Continental GT (the turbo noise, ridiculous), Scion FRS, Viper ACR-X, Boss 302 Mustang, '13 GT500 Mustang, Camaro ZL1, Audi R8 GT Spyder... possibly a couple more. Need to chill out haha. Oh well, still sittin' at 3 mil thanks to a multiplayer payout of a Mclaren F1 GT that I sold for 2 mil.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 25, 2012)

Noice! I have ~ 1M credits from 2 days of playing singleplayer so far, I'm sure that will increase once I start playing multiplayer.  I haven't bought a ton of cars yet, I'm saving up for that damn Aventador J!  I think someone added it to the shared garage, might take it for a spin first to make sure I love it, because if not I'm grabbing that Bugatti Veyron SS immediately!  I did the speed PR event at one of the outposts and the Veyron was entirely too much fun to drive!  Little scary at 235mph, but DAMN on a big stretch of highway that thing is amazing!  Also very happy they added matte paint in this one, that was the first paint I did... matte neon lime on my Subie with a dark matte gray hood!  LURRRRRVE IT!


----------



## Joose (Oct 25, 2012)

^Someone put an Aventador J in the garage? Damn, gonna have to go drive that. Lol, our club built up quick. A few people from FM4 switched from their club to ours, probably due to a lot of their members not buying FH. 

I love this game! It could use some tweaks, but not a lot.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah I have to double-check, I thought that was what the message said. I'll toss up a few cars once I buy them, maybe share that Bugatti if I grab that first.  Overall I'm loving Horizon, I need to figure out what's up with my wheel, can't tell if it's a firmware issue or just settings. Hopefully someone over there more familiar with the Fanatec stuff will help me out so I can go back to racing in my cockpit, I haven't been using it for months because it was having issues they claimed would be fixed with a firmware update and I never followed up with it.


----------



## Joose (Oct 25, 2012)

Woooo just bought myself a Hennessey Venom GT. Time to ice some Veyrons .


----------



## GazPots (Oct 25, 2012)

Mine arrived today. It's not bad so far, but the menu system is driving me nuts.


Who thought it was a good idea to have so many loading menus and having to drive 20 metres just to paint my car when i've just upgraded it in the other area? Takes far too long just to upgrade and paint your ride with the current layout. Just try the same in Forza 4 and notice how quick it can be. 


Apart from that, i've got an s5s with 1050bhp sitting in my garage and no races to use it in. 


Sucks.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 25, 2012)

Joose said:


> Woooo just bought myself a Hennessey Venom GT. Time to ice some Veyrons .



Is that really faster than the Veyron? The Super Sport I used in that speed challenge was pretty quick out of the gate!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 25, 2012)

Joose said:


> ^Someone put an Aventador J in the garage? Damn, gonna have to go drive that. Lol, our club built up quick. A few people from FM4 switched from their club to ours, probably due to a lot of their members not buying FH.
> 
> I love this game! It could use some tweaks, but not a lot.



Ah correction I just looked it up, it's the Reventon convertible.  Still nice, but not the one I had hoped for either!  Also I just dropped $200K on the 2012 Aston Martin Virage (the Amazon Pre-Order Exclusive car hehe) and uploaded it to our shared garage because I'm cool like that!  Hopefully you'll do the same with the Gamestop pre-order car(s) when you have the funds/change to do so?


----------



## Joose (Oct 25, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Is that really faster than the Veyron? The Super Sport I used in that speed challenge was pretty quick out of the gate!



From a 40mph roll on the highway I killed one for a little bit. But I forgot about no tranny tuning lol. It was almost dead even with an SSC Aero though.

And yeah I'll put a 458 in there. Someone bought my Golf R code for 800msp lol.


----------



## Bekanor (Oct 25, 2012)

Is there an ss.org car club I can get in on? I don't have much to offer since I've only just started playing but I do have an R3 boss 429 that I spent a hundred grand maxing out.


----------



## Joose (Oct 25, 2012)

^You can join mine if you want. HighGain did.


----------



## Bekanor (Oct 25, 2012)

Joose said:


> ^You can join mine if you want. HighGain did.



Sweet, what are the details?


----------



## Joose (Oct 25, 2012)

As in...? We're at like 10 members at the moment, or will be once a couple more receive their copies. We just do lots of online racing, Playground games and free roam/highway racing. Our club garage is lookin' pretty nice lol.

[AH R] After Hours Racing


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 26, 2012)

Joose said:


> As in...? We're at like 10 members at the moment, or will be once a couple more receive their copies. We just do lots of online racing, Playground games and free roam/highway racing. Our club garage is lookin' pretty nice lol.
> 
> [AH R] After Hours Racing



I wouldn't mind getting in on this too once my copy arrives, might be tricky with time zone differences though haha


----------



## Joose (Oct 26, 2012)

^There's always an overlap somewhere lol.


----------



## GazPots (Oct 26, 2012)

I feel all lonesome on this game, can i join the club?


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 26, 2012)

Joose said:


> As in...? We're at like 10 members at the moment, or will be once a couple more receive their copies. We just do lots of online racing, Playground games and free roam/highway racing. Our club garage is lookin' pretty nice lol.
> 
> [AH R] After Hours Racing



I won a 2008 Maserati MC12 Versione Corsa (the 1.8M one hehe) last night sometime during the course of going from Level 1 to Level 26 in like 3 hours of multiplayer and added it to the club garage.  Few folks have added some nice stuff already, saw a Bugatti Veyron added by someone last night. I'm still saving up for the Aventador J so as soon as I buy it I'll throw it in the club garage too so you guys can use it as well (well, for those who have the LCE/DLC anyway ).  

Btw Joose my buddy was asking me if the DLC is the same in Horizon as it was in FM4, can you confirm if you're able to use that Virage I added last night if your account doesn't have the DLC added for that car? I added it to the garage but I forgot that if they did it like Forza 4, if you don't have the DLC code on your account you might not be able to drive it?  Let me know if you can get into the car or not!


----------



## Swyse (Oct 26, 2012)

I wasn't impressed enough by the demo to preorder it, or buy it full price but I have two questions if you guys don't mind.
A. are there any codes that would be used if i buy it used that would ruin my fun, such as an online access code?
B. is the full game alot better than the demo?


----------



## tank (Oct 26, 2012)

here I am  tanky92broot for friends


----------



## Joose (Oct 26, 2012)

@HighGain: Nope, I can't use it. 



Swyse said:


> I wasn't impressed enough by the demo to preorder it, or buy it full price but I have two questions if you guys don't mind.
> A. are there any codes that would be used if i buy it used that would ruin my fun, such as an online access code?
> B. is the full game alot better than the demo?



A. There is no online access code; luckily T10 have not fallen prey to that BS yet. 

B. In a word? Yes. In many words; I cannot believe how much better it is than the demo. I love this game, haven't even thought of putting FM4 in yet.


----------



## GazPots (Oct 26, 2012)

My plan is to drive around collecting as many upgrade signs as i see before doing more races. That way i can be a baller and buy the ridiculous cars without sending a thing on upgrades. 


Also 1000bhp + rwd = a lot of drift points.


----------



## Bekanor (Oct 26, 2012)

Joose said:


> As in...? We're at like 10 members at the moment, or will be once a couple more receive their copies. We just do lots of online racing, Playground games and free roam/highway racing. Our club garage is lookin' pretty nice lol.
> 
> [AH R] After Hours Racing



As in the name, but there it is.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 26, 2012)

Aventador J is now up in our garage!  Took me longer than I thought to afford it!  I won a decent car earlier through the slot machine but forgot to check what it was (something 700K?) and add it.


----------



## Joose (Oct 26, 2012)

GazPots said:


> Also 1000bhp + rwd = a lot of drift points.



Indeed. I have my '13 GT500 at 1,040hp at the moment. Psychotic car!


----------



## Swyse (Oct 27, 2012)

So, I bought the game. Still debating on the season pass, but the game is pretty good so far. Might try to join your club if I can figure out how haha.


----------



## GazPots (Oct 27, 2012)

You need to get an invite from the club members.


Edit - You know what sucks? Not getting a single loyalty reward car.


Stupid glitch.


----------



## Joose (Oct 27, 2012)

GazPots said:


> You need to get an invite from the club members.
> 
> 
> Edit - You know what sucks? Not getting a single loyalty reward car.
> ...



That fuckin sucks. At least the Aventador is a Showcase reward.



@Swyse: Send me a friend request, OnePoint21GWs


----------



## GazPots (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks like I'll be deleting my save and losing my Saleen raptor unicorn.

I wish there was a storage facility ingame where you can backup some cars. 


Edit - Unless some luck sod recieved duplicates of the loyalty cars? I'll happily take them off your hands.


----------



## Joose (Oct 27, 2012)

Which ones do you want? I do have 2 Aventadors. And i don't care about most of the loyalty cars.

Here's what I can gift you, doubles from multiplayer and ones I won't use:

Aventador, Mini, Citroen DS3 Racing, Jag XKR-S, '69 Camaro SS, '08 M3.

I have a few Challenger 392's as well.


----------



## GazPots (Oct 28, 2012)

Well probably just the beamer, chevy, lambo. The Jag any good? Thanks for the offer too, much appreciated. 


Also my theory is thus, I'm playing on a console that isn't my license holding console (which is at the flat where i stay when i'm not working). 

So i'll hold off deleting until i get back to my main console and play it on there. If it doesn't prompt me for loyalty cars i'll just reset the whole shebang and go from scratch again.


Unless you reckon It'll get patched in less than a week?


----------



## Joose (Oct 28, 2012)

The Jag is a beast. I love that car.

Also, I doubt there will be a patch for at least a month, if not a lot longer. Patches are expensive.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 28, 2012)

That Jaguar is my least favorite of the pack!  Unless there is a good way to mod it, I haven't found it to be all that useful.


----------



## Joose (Oct 28, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> That Jaguar is my least favorite of the pack!  Unless there is a good way to mod it, I haven't found it to be all that useful.



It's a very unique machine. It fits my driving style very well. Easy to break the tires loose if you need some oversteer, but surprisingly grippy when you need it to be. And that noise... glorious.

That being said... I've catered mine to my driving style. I did that by doing the supercharger removal glitch . Though it's not really a glitch... it's been achievable since FM3, and the PI system is so good that A600's are competitive 99% of the time, regardless of whether they're power or handling cars. So mine actually only has a little more power than stock, but it's all without boost, so it's a little more immediate. Plus that also let me do a lot of handling upgrades. 

If you want the setup, let me know:


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 28, 2012)

FUUUU, won't have my copy until tomorrow


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 28, 2012)

Joose said:


> It's a very unique machine. It fits my driving style very well. Easy to break the tires loose if you need some oversteer, but surprisingly grippy when you need it to be. And that noise... glorious.
> 
> That being said... I've catered mine to my driving style. I did that by doing the supercharger removal glitch . Though it's not really a glitch... it's been achievable since FM3, and the PI system is so good that A600's are competitive 99% of the time, regardless of whether they're power or handling cars. So mine actually only has a little more power than stock, but it's all without boost, so it's a little more immediate. Plus that also let me do a lot of handling upgrades.
> 
> If you want the setup, let me know:



Please do!  I just found it didn't handle well but with a tune that might fix my issue with it!  I just did the engine swap on the Bugatti EB110 SS and MAN that thing is a monster!   I've been enjoying the hell out of Horizon this week!  

Multiplayer bonuses have been getting more and more awesome lately, here's what I've snagged so far from the slot machine bonuses car-wise:

Jaguar E-type S1
Mustang Boss 429 (already had one from the early event, but I sold this one anyway )
Mazda MX-5
Maxda RX-7
Lancia Delta S4
Honda S2000
Bentley Continental GT
Lamborghini Diablo SV
Lamborghini Reventon Roadster
Lotus 2-Eleven
Ferrari Enzo
Ferrari 599xx
Ferarri F40 Competizione
Gumpert Apollo S
Gumpert Apollo Enraged
Maserati Versione Corse

Not bad for being given those plus cash just for getting to level 37 in multiplayer so far!  I actually greatly prefer being paid in "random cars" to cash for leveling up, it makes me more excited to keep going! I was pretty annoyed for a while as most of the lower-level bonuses were small amounts of cash, but 16 out of the 37 have been cars and as you can see a few have been on the expensive side of things! I plan to buy all the Ferraris and Lambos so that will take some time, it's nice when they give me some of the really expensive ones for free!


----------



## Swyse (Oct 28, 2012)

I bought the Venom to try to break the top speed on that speed trap right at the end of the highway thing. It can't quite do it. It can get the same top speed as the bugatti in my experience but it can't turn worth shit at high speed because I had to remove the spoiler to get it slick enough to get the speed with only 1200 HP. I put it in the shared garage. I even tried putting flame decals on it to get it to go a little bit faster, but I couldn't get it past the speed trap over 267 mph. I got it to 271 in a straighter part on the highway.

Multiplayer is really fun, and the playground modes are more fun with these sort of physics. In the early levels of multiplayer the car/cash prize roulette almost stopped on a bugatti ss, and then went on to like 15k cash. Was super disappointed. I also noticed the higher levels seem to reward better cars.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 29, 2012)

Swyse said:


> Multiplayer is really fun, and the playground modes are more fun with these sort of physics. In the early levels of multiplayer the car/cash prize roulette almost stopped on a bugatti ss, and then went on to like 15k cash. Was super disappointed. I also noticed the higher levels seem to reward better cars.



I had the same thing... it STOPPED on the Bugatti Veyron SS... then still switched up one?! I was like WTF NOOOO WAY!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 29, 2012)

Few shots from messing around over the past week:




































































So much fun!


----------



## Swyse (Oct 29, 2012)

I had to log into forzamotorsport.net to get your images to load. The first 2 and the last 2 are my favorites. 

For those of you who play multiplayer, anyone else playing playground modes? I'm not the best racer so those have been the best point earnings for me.


----------



## Joose (Oct 29, 2012)

Swyse said:


> I had to log into forzamotorsport.net to get your images to load. The first 2 and the last 2 are my favorites.
> 
> For those of you who play multiplayer, anyone else playing playground modes? I'm not the best racer so those have been the best point earnings for me.




Yes. I do Playground, Veteran and Pure Skill.


Racing Marko (I think?) for his GTR. All highway, passed him at 225mph here. S65 is a monster!


----------



## GazPots (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, playing on my home machine didn't spur the rewards into appearing, time to delete it all and lose the unicorn.


Bastard.


----------



## Swyse (Oct 30, 2012)

Got 4 levels today, 3 were cash and one was a merc s65. Kind of disappointed with the results. Redid my GTO with a decal over the stock side stripe because I can't stand how pixelated it looks. I think it looks better now, but I had to repaint it regular black instead of flat to match the decal.


----------



## Joose (Oct 30, 2012)

^The S65 is one of my absolute favorite S700's. And nice Goat! The Judge is my all-time favorite car.

Lol, amazing what some movement of the sliders can do to the same car at the exact same time. Yes, different angles, but either way...


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh yeah my copy has arrived, time to smash some dinner then get stuck into it


----------



## Swyse (Oct 30, 2012)

@Joose Thanks, I'll have to get my S65 done up then to give it a shot. I also had to adjust the sliders to make my night shot where you could actually see the detail on the car.

I've discovered all 216 roads and only have 82 discount signs broken, which is kinda a bummer since I'll have to just run into them randomly over the course of time or google them since they aren't red dots on my map.


----------



## Joose (Oct 30, 2012)

Swyse said:


> @Joose Thanks, I'll have to get my S65 done up then to give it a shot. I also had to adjust the sliders to make my night shot where you could actually see the detail on the car.
> 
> I've discovered all 216 roads and only have 82 discount signs broken, which is kinda a bummer since I'll have to just run into them randomly over the course of time or google them since they aren't red dots on my map.





Yeah, I'm stuck at 98/100 signs. Drivin' me nuts!


----------



## Joose (Oct 30, 2012)

November Bondurant Car Pack

1) Lamborghini Gallardo LP570-4 Spyder Permormante
2) 2012 Shelby 1000
3) 2010 BMW M3 GTS
4) 1965 Shelby Cobra 427 S/C
5) 1994 Nissan 240 SX SE
6) 2012 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 

Ummm, yes! Other than the Nissan, I'm in love! Glad the Wrangler made it, the Shelby Cobra speaks for itself, the M3 looks pretty sweet... but it's ALL about the Gallardo Spyder and the GT1000!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 30, 2012)

Joose said:


> November Bondurant Car Pack
> 
> 1) Lamborghini Gallardo LP570-4 Spyder Permormante
> 2) 2012 Shelby 1000
> ...



Nice package!   I'm still holding out for December and praying they throw the season pass on discount for Christmas again this year! 

I've found all the roads and all the signs, finally found all the barn finds today too!  Still working to "prestige" in multiplayer, I've seen a few green-banders online but I'm wondering how much they've been playing since those higher ranks take a good bit of XP to level up! 

I forgot one shot from the group above, I was racing a Gumpert when I was driving the Lambo:







Also decided to mess around with some of my FM4 vinyl transfers... re-created my Jessica Rabbit Evo:


----------



## Swyse (Oct 31, 2012)

^ that jessica rabbit graphic kicks ass. 

If I get the season pass if/when it goes on sale do I get the previous DLCs?
I want a done up wrangler quite a bit.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 31, 2012)

What are your XBL GT's?


----------



## Joose (Oct 31, 2012)

Swyse said:


> ^ that jessica rabbit graphic kicks ass.
> 
> If I get the season pass if/when it goes on sale do I get the previous DLCs?
> I want a done up wrangler quite a bit.



Yes you will.


@Stealth: OnePoint21GWs


----------



## Matt_D_ (Oct 31, 2012)

doing the 205 showcase race atm. what a horrrid horrid little car. also anyone else find the ferraris have massive understeer under breaking?

loving the game tho  cant wait for more DLC!


----------



## Matt_D_ (Oct 31, 2012)

i discovered tonight that you can do an engine swap on the barn find bugatti... with the veyron SS... err... 437km/hr


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 31, 2012)

Matt_D_ said:


> i discovered tonight that you can do an engine swap on the barn find bugatti... with the veyron SS... err... 437km/hr



Yeah it's been mentioned twice already in this thread...   That car becomes a BEAST when you do the engine swap, crazy fast and fun to drive!


----------



## Matt_D_ (Oct 31, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah it's been mentioned twice already in this thread...   That car becomes a BEAST when you do the engine swap, crazy fast and fun to drive!



hahah oops. the CCX (konesegegegegeggegegegegge) is faster than the other one which i cannot spell (damn those northern europeans and their weird words). its a pity the online's a bit weak, the single player is great fun.


----------



## Joose (Oct 31, 2012)

Matt_D_ said:


> doing the 205 showcase race atm. what a horrrid horrid little car. also anyone else find the ferraris have massive understeer under breaking?
> 
> loving the game tho  cant wait for more DLC!



Yes, what a terrible fuckin' car. Can't believe that AND the '65 Mini were showcase events. Ugh!

As for the Ferraris; no i have not noticed. Most of my Ferrari's have a little oversteer, actually.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 31, 2012)

I've actually been using the Ferrari stuff a LOT in this game, love how a few of them handle!  That and a few of the Lambo/Subie/Mitsubishi models have been my staples for online play, they kick major ass in Infected games once you figure out the steering/braking/acceleration on different surfaces!


----------



## Swyse (Oct 31, 2012)

Anyone found any cars that can do drivetrain swaps?


----------



## Matt_D_ (Oct 31, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> I've actually been using the Ferrari stuff a LOT in this game, love how a few of them handle!  That and a few of the Lambo/Subie/Mitsubishi models have been my staples for online play, they kick major ass in Infected games once you figure out the steering/braking/acceleration on different surfaces!



i've been using a nissan GTR for S, diablo and a R34 GTR for A , and a delta integrale EVO for most B stuff. you'll note they're all AWD 

i just have trouble getting the F40 and 438 to turn into corners. i guess its my driving style (i tend to trail break a lot) i've been doing a lot of the free roam challenges in online. i'll have to check out infected sometime.


----------



## Joose (Oct 31, 2012)

Swyse said:


> Anyone found any cars that can do drivetrain swaps?





There aren't any in Horizon. Which didn't bother me until I realized the Scirocco R is FWD. it's such a good AWD!


By the way, dudes. How do y'all like the Scion FR-S/Subaru BR-Z? In real life, I mean. Anyone had a chance to drive one? I did last night, even got approved for it; but it was about $100/month more than I wanted. I really, REALLY liked it though. So much fun! I kinda want a different type of car this time. Though I'll just end up trading it for a 2012 Challenger SRT8 392 when they make it down to like 25k or less on the used lots.

With the 2,000+ miles I drive every month, an additional 10mpg would be nice too lol.


----------



## Swyse (Nov 1, 2012)

No drivetrain swaps is kind of a bummer because i liked the awd 69 charger in fm4 a lot, especially with the viper engine. 

I was playing infected online today and someone had a Kenworth T440. Its a non playable semi truck. I googled it and saw that people are already hacking the game. Anyone else run into hacked cars yet?


----------



## Joose (Nov 1, 2012)

Swyse said:


> No drivetrain swaps is kind of a bummer because i liked the awd 69 charger in fm4 a lot, especially with the viper engine.
> 
> I was playing infected online today and someone had a Kenworth T440. Its a non playable semi truck. I googled it and saw that people are already hacking the game. Anyone else run into hacked cars yet?



AWD '69 Charger with a Viper V10... probably bad as fuck, but I could never do that haha. V8, RWD. I love the 392 HEMI from the '12 Charger in the '69.

And yeah there was a bus in one of our lobbies. He posted one of the many, "______ was on my xbox and modded the game, can you please lift the ban??"; which, as of lately, has resulted in being called out publically by Phred haha.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah we had two buses in one game of infected, both were part of the same club. I'm hoping Phred catches them too, I didn't think to grab their gamer tags at the time.


----------



## Swyse (Nov 2, 2012)

Got 2 levels online last night. 125,000 and 17,500. Cool I guess, but I much prefer getting cars. 

Anyone onto the green level yet? Do you guys know if the early levels on green are as fast are the early levels on yellow?


----------



## Joose (Nov 2, 2012)

^No clue. I'm level 40-something Yellow. I slowed down my online racing to finish the career. Just beat Darius Flynt, got the 599XX from him; enjoyed the 10+ mil from the race before that more though haha. The race against him was brutal though... 1300+ hp CCX-R with no assists? I only raced him on Hard, and good thing... That Koenigsegg is like a death wish.


----------



## 4000 (Nov 3, 2012)

ive almost beat the game and I can say that you never really stop racing slow cars like less than A cars. kinda lame. but the missions with the buggatti are awesome


----------



## Joose (Nov 3, 2012)

4000 said:


> ive almost beat the game and I can say that you never really stop racing slow cars like less than A cars. kinda lame. but the missions with the buggatti are awesome



I think that's the opposite of lame. 

D can be just as much fun as R1 to me. S and B class are my favorites in Horizon.


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 3, 2012)

One of the things I don't get, they finally added off road racing and they have a grand total of 1 truck. I mean would it be that hard to at least add a Ram and a Silverado?

EDIT: And is there anyway to get your pictures off if you don't have Live? Like how in Grand Turismo 4 you could save them to a flash drive?


----------



## Joose (Nov 3, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> One of the things I don't get, they finally added off road racing and they have a grand total of 1 truck. I mean would it be that hard to at least add a Ram and a Silverado?
> 
> EDIT: And is there anyway to get your pictures off if you don't have Live? Like how in Grand Turismo 4 you could save them to a flash drive?



Well, we're only 2 car packs in, you never know. The Raptor is an off-road, purpose-built beast though... I dunno what good a Ram or Silverado would be. 

And no, you need to upload them to the Storefront in order to get them.


----------



## Guamskyy (Nov 3, 2012)

Does anyone have a 370Z that they wouldn't mind to send to me as a gift? I got the limited edition preorder from gamestop and I'm super bummed to not have a 370Z because I didn't preorder from a specific place!


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 3, 2012)

Joose said:


> Well, we're only 2 car packs in, you never know. The Raptor is an off-road, purpose-built beast though... I dunno what good a Ram or Silverado would be.
> 
> And no, you need to upload them to the Storefront in order to get them.



Ya, but its also a Ford, they could have at least put a decent truck in there.

And thats retarded. I got some cool pictures and wanted to put them on my computer.


----------



## Joose (Nov 3, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> Ya, but its also a Ford, they could have at least put a decent truck in there.
> 
> And thats retarded. I got some cool pictures and wanted to put them on my computer.



I roll my eyes at Ford/GM/Chrysler biases lol. I love lots from all the companies. Besides, Ford makes the best trucks. Nothing can touch the Raptor. Buddy of mine has one; of course it's badass off-road, that's a given... but it's also a lot of fun ON the road. 

Rams are nice too. Silverados/Sierras... meh.

Also, there SHOULD be a photos file in your game save; maybe you can copy it to a flash drive?


----------



## Swyse (Nov 4, 2012)

I'd like to see a rumble bee, a humvee or a willys jeep in a future dlc. Maybe a bowler wildcat too, but it might be too specialized to make sense in the horizon theme

Edit: I'd like to add that I raced in pure skill for the first time last night when I was invited by Wicked and Beijing from the car club. I'm totally not on their level but it was a lot of fun.


----------



## GazPots (Nov 5, 2012)

Ok so i got bored of waiting for T10 or playground games to patch the loyalty cars bug and started playing.


Totally didn't read any threads since last week and to my surprise noticed the Veyron ss engine swap in the eb110. I'm a bit behind everyone else but i lol'd when i saw the option.


What the fuck were they thinking with that one? 



1440 bhp! That thing is insane.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Nov 5, 2012)

A week in and I am loving it so far, I am up to the gold events on the singleplayer, starting to consider eating my words and buying xbox live gold so that I can play online...


----------



## Joose (Nov 6, 2012)

^Do it!

So... new pack... Shelby GT1000; I think mine has 1248hp. Tops out around 250. What a machine!

And of course the Gallardo Spyder is amazing.


----------



## GazPots (Nov 6, 2012)

Still not enjoying the Forza 4 cars as DLC aspect of this game. I mean i'm glad they are in the new game but i feel they should have been there already if you get me?


Just seems wrong.  


Think i'll wait for a mega sale to happen for the DLC then i'll get the lot.


----------



## tank (Nov 6, 2012)

hi there, my new lexus is singing a LOT







classy take


----------



## Swyse (Nov 6, 2012)

^ I see you're an ass man

I bought a couple cool decal sets for my camaro. I got the 1969 pace car decal set and the yenko set on the storefront thing. Thinking about buying another camaro so I can have both at the same time haha. In 2 consecutive levels online I got the F40 and then F50. Best car I received before that was probably the noble m600.


----------



## Joose (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Swyse (Nov 7, 2012)

^ Gallardo spyder?

I finally got to the end of the wristbands and for the really valuable race i tried turning off everything so I could get a sick bonus. Turns out I need ABS more than I could have ever imagined. I felt that the game/races got much more difficult in the later stages. Still pondering the season pass. I liked online in forza 4 where it was competing just for fun. Competing for points took some of the "just for fun" out of it.


----------



## Joose (Nov 7, 2012)

Yup, Gallardo Spyder Performante. What a car!


----------



## tank (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Swyse (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm working on getting all the cars now, and did some paint on my impala.


----------



## GazPots (Nov 9, 2012)

Why does the online reward wheel troll me so hard?


8 times in a row it floats on a 1 milion to 10 million credit value prize and then flips once more to something monumentally shitty.


5k
14k
the same 35k car twice (that i won't use) 
20k odd
Rx7 15 minutes after i bought a motherfucking Rx7
30k pontiac i don't particularly want or like 

And then the best i've ever seen.


Up comes a Ferrari 250 GTO in red, the classic 10 million credit car. It floats about for a second and a half. I think "HOLY FUCK I'm in the money!!!!"....





Chevy Bel Air appears.


----------



## Joose (Nov 9, 2012)

^Haha, that's how it goes. I got 2,500 credits for level 40.....

I won the GTO Judge last night; already had one, but now I have 2! All-time favorite car, hands down.


----------



## jordanky (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm going to buy it on my lunch break here in just a few minutes. Super excited!


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 13, 2012)

Waiting for my copy to arrive!!! Cant wait!


----------



## jordanky (Nov 15, 2012)

I shouldn't have purchased this game... I've slept maybe a total of ten hours in the last three days haha. I am addicted, although I think I'm the only guy in this thread not playing online or multiplayer. I'm just playing through story mode and it's pretty fun, I'm at like 30% completion already. I know that I'm going to end up playing it tonight until 4:00am... Again!


----------



## Joose (Nov 15, 2012)

^Haha, yep that's what happens.


----------



## Joose (Dec 4, 2012)

So, new pack....

For the first time ever, I'm disappointed.

I'm ALL for getting a couple cars from FM4, because they are NOT the same game. However, DBS, Javelin, GTX1 (just a convertible Ford GT), Hummer H1 Alpha Open Top, McLaren F1.... 

Different game or not, this pack is too much of the same. F12 is the only special car, and they totally butchered another Ferrari V12 noise....

T10 are SO good at nailing exhaust notes, but they just cannot seem to get the right sound out of Ferrari's V12's. F50 sounds like crap, 599's sound like crap, Enzo and FXX sound like crap.... F12 sounds exactly like the rest.

THIS is what an F50 is supposed to sound like (After the F40):

(1:20 and on.... just, so, great)


----------



## Darkened (Dec 14, 2012)

I've played a demo and I was delighted, can't wait to put my hands on a full version. I hoped that driving will be more like in the main series, but this arcade style is great too.


----------

